
New version of Raspberry Pi A+ - alexellisuk
https://twitter.com/EbenUpton/status/757637427074826240
======
alexellisuk
Some people are critical of Tweets, but this shows Eben Upton acknowledging a
new version of the Raspberry Pi A+

The updated version looks to be the same but features 512MB of RAM instead of
the original 256MB.

